# Leo's - Who's Bored?



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm new to Leo keeping but will be getting a breeding group of probably 1.2 at some point in the next few months (more than likely at Hamm).

Originally i was happy to stick to normals or at least basic morphs but i have kinda fallen in love with the RAPTOR morph. I now know what traits (if thats the right word) make up the RAPTOR morph but it still doesnt make pairing it up any easier for me. Also, i don't want to 'waste' the possibilities of a RAPTOR.

What im wondering off all you clever people is what would be good to mix with a RAPTOR?

I appreciate the possibilities are going to be pretty much endless, but if you had/do have a RAPTOR what would you buy to breed it with?

You don't have to give massive lists of umpteen possibilities (unless you are as bored as I am at the moment) but im just trying to get a few ideas and also trying to budget for Hamm!!

...any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

id get a male raptor then you will be able to breed it to more females and get a wider range of raptor combos in the second generation....

if i were to get a raptor i would breed it to:
an enigma 
a snow enigma 
a super snow
or a giant 
or a super hypo


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I know the enigmas high end stuff...would i be better off getting the enigma as a male and then this could be bred to a RAPTOR and also one other female??


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

I know the enigmas high end stuff...would i be better off getting the enigma as a male and then this could be bred to a RAPTOR and also one other female?? 

as enigmas are more expensive than raptors then you're better off buying a male enigma....you could get an enigma het raptor and then breed it to a raptor for the third female i'd get a mack snow raptor or het.


heres a photo of an enigma raptor aka 'nova' you could produce these in the second generation.


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the Nova's! But anyway... 

I personally am planning on these pairings, a RAPTOR male to these females:

RAPTOR
Super Snow
Enigma

Things would be more interesting if the SS was albino or het for albino, same with the Enigma. More so if the Enigma was het RAPTOR. If you can afford those het's then it would be worth it IMO.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

the important thing to remember, is if geting albinos or het albinos make sure your get all the same ie Bell, Tremper, Rainwater or you could just end up with expensive normales with double hets


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers guys, got a few things to consider now then.

...and as far as that Nova goes, wow :mf_dribble:

I WANT I WANT I WANT

Dreading the thought of how much the enigma het raptor will set me back mind, fingers crossed for a nice deal in Hamm i think!!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had a bit of a think and not sure i want to get into the Enigmas...as nice as they look they are rather expensive and also heard about the problems they can have.

I think co-dom is the way to go as far as females go for me mind, so what would a Mack Snow RAPTOR look like, or be called? I'm assuming this has been done before!!

...and to get the mack snow het raptor am i right in thinking breed a mack snow to raptor to produce 50% normals and 50% mack snows...all het for raptor?

Maybe a super snow will be an option (im assuming this is this the 'super' version of a mack snow?) but will need to see on prices, as i am also considering getting 1.1 raptors...and im not made of money :lol2:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

mack snow raptors are usualy called 'snow raptors' they look like this as adults......














breeding a mack snow to a raptor will give 50% normals and 50% mack snows all het for raptor....i've seen male sunglow enigmas het raptor for 650-500 euros


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Ooooh i do like that snow raptor as well.

If i was to get a super snow as opposed to a mack snow and bred it to a raptor am i right in thinking the offspring would all be mack snows het for raptor?

If i was to breed 2 mack snows het for raptor am i right in thinking a certain percentage would be 'super snow raptors'??


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

yes all the offspring would be mack snows het for raptor. in the 2nd gen a small percentage of the offspring would be super raptors so it you might want to keep 1.2 or 1.3 of the 1st gen to increase your chances of producing a super raptor.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------

